# Bonds has finally done it.....



## garcia3441 (Aug 8, 2007)

he hit number 756.

Bonds makes history with 756th home run - Yahoo! News


----------



## Kevan (Aug 8, 2007)

Who is Barry Bonds?


----------



## Scott (Aug 8, 2007)

It'll be funny if the Nationals win this game.

I mean, when you break a 30+ year old record, you _have_ to win the game. 

I don't see why he hits the home run and sits out the rest of the game though. Steroids must be wearing off.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 8, 2007)

It don't mean shit. A-rod is gonna break the home run record before his career is over. Hopefully without a steroid conviction so we have someone to trully look up to.


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> It don't mean shit. A-rod is gonna break the home run record before his career is over. Hopefully without a steroid conviction so we have someone to trully look up to.



just because a guy can hit the long ball doesn't qualify him as a role model. there is MUCH more to baseball than homeruns, which i'm sure you're aware of, it's just not as easy to notice, since homeruns are more publicized. if/when i have kids, i'd rather them look up to guys like Omar Vizquel, Jim Thome, Grady Sizemore, and Kenny Lofton. these guys are team players who only put themselves in danger by maybe sliding into the occasional catcher (and in the case of Omar, doing fucking backflips at SS to make some insane plays ).

and, not to make it personal against A-Rod, and not that i wouldn't do the same thing if some other company offered me $80,000,000 to join them, but i sorta have a bit more respect for guys who don't chase dollar signs. the Yanks tried to acquire Omar while he was still with the Indians. they offered him more money, and he turned it down, because he wanted to stay in Cleveland. now that's a role model!


----------



## spinecast213 (Aug 8, 2007)

bonds has never failed a drug test


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> It don't mean shit. A-rod is gonna break the home run record before his career is over. Hopefully without a steroid conviction so we have someone to trully look up to.



I wouldn't say "it don't mean shit" that's a bit overstating it.


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2007)

spinecast213 said:


> bonds has never failed a drug test



True.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 8, 2007)

spinecast213 said:


> bonds has never failed a drug test



That's because "The Clear" was designed to not show up in a standard drug test. You have to run a test specifically looking for it. Guys like Bonds that have to cheat their way to a record shouldn't be allowed to have that record. I've lost respect for almost every professional athlete out there. When they start taking salaries in the $100k range and telling their teams to donate the rest of the money to their state's education funds to help teachers earn better pay or stuff like that, then they'll earn my respect again. Sports shouldn't be about money, it should be about the love of the game. Plain and simple.


----------



## Metal Ken (Aug 8, 2007)

Leon said:


> just because a guy can hit the long ball doesn't qualify him as a role model.



Exactly. Especially Roid Rangers like Bonds. 
Thats why i have musicians for Role Models. Like GG Allin and Glen Benton.


----------



## noodles (Aug 8, 2007)

> "This record is not tainted at all. At all. Period," Bonds said.



What, you're like the authority on that now? You're just another overpaid, roid popping piece of shit. Hank Aaron is legend, who fought racism and threats of violence to break the Babe's record. Bonds is just another guy in it for the money.


----------



## playstopause (Aug 8, 2007)

Too bad Hank Aaron and Bud Selig weren't there for the event


----------



## Adam (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## noodles (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 8, 2007)

Leon said:


> just because a guy can hit the long ball doesn't qualify him as a role model. there is MUCH more to baseball than homeruns, which i'm sure you're aware of, it's just not as easy to notice, since homeruns are more publicized. if/when i have kids, i'd rather them look up to guys like Omar Vizquel, Jim Thome, Grady Sizemore, and Kenny Lofton. these guys are team players who only put themselves in danger by maybe sliding into the occasional catcher (and in the case of Omar, doing fucking backflips at SS to make some insane plays ).
> 
> and, not to make it personal against A-Rod, and not that i wouldn't do the same thing if some other company offered me $80,000,000 to join them, but i sorta have a bit more respect for guys who don't chase dollar signs. the Yanks tried to acquire Omar while he was still with the Indians. they offered him more money, and he turned it down, because he wanted to stay in Cleveland. now that's a role model!



I didn't mean a home run hitter in general I mean someone who was going to break records cleanly. Thanks for your thoughts though. I agree entirely



Jason said:


> I wouldn't say "it don't mean shit" that's a bit overstating it.



I would. The playing field was not level. If everyone in the mlb was on roids it would be fiar. But since most are not he had a one up and the record is tainted. I hope he is one day convicted and they give the record back to hank.


----------



## Drew (Aug 8, 2007)

spinecast213 said:


> bonds has never failed a drug test



...which doesn't mean he hasn't used steroids, especially as there's ample evidence to tie him to a more-or-less undetectable type of steroids. 

There are some guys who I will at least consider the "I haven't used steroids" argument from. When I say "some guys," of course, I'm talking specifically about Lance Armstrong, who's undeniably been the victim of a withc-hunt for annihilating the French at their own sport, and who's just fuckin' metal anyway (he beat cancer. Twice.). And even then I wouldn't totally rule out that he's used steroids in his performance career. 

Barry Bonds, meanwhile, went from a well balanced guy with arms the size of my legs to a mood-swing-prone guy with arms the size of my torso. He's not using steroids? Yeah fucking right. 

I love the guys who'd been going to games carrying giant asterisks. Those are true baseball fans.


----------



## Leon (Aug 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> I love the guys who'd been going to games carrying giant asterisks. Those are true baseball fans.



whether or not there is an asterisk by Bonds' name in the history books, i know that i, as well as many other baseball fans, will never forget, and will never let those around me forget.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 8, 2007)

Drew said:


> mood-swing-prone guy



He was like that even before the steroid allegations.

Alex Sanchez tested positive for steroids in 2005. His stats? 


2004 SEASON STATISTICS
GM HR RBI R SB AVG
79 2 26 41 19 .322

I think he needs to ask for a refund.


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> I would. The playing field was not level. If everyone in the mlb was on roids it would be fiar. But since most are not he had a one up and the record is tainted. I hope he is one day convicted and they give the record back to hank.



And you know this how?? What makes you such a source? ALOT of guys take roids so in a way the playing field is a bit leveled. Cause guess what? A fair amount of those pitchers hit homers off of were juicing too..


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 8, 2007)

Jason said:


> And you know this how?? What makes you such a source? ALOT of guys take roids so in a way the playing field is a bit leveled. Cause guess what? A fair amount of those pitchers hit homers off of were juicing too..



Fact: The pitcher that gave up Bonds 755th homer was suspended while in the minors for testing positive.


----------



## zimbloth (Aug 8, 2007)

Jason said:


> True.



Actually you're incorrect. Bonds HAS failed a drug test. He failed a drug test just LAST SEASON. Do you guys just talk or do you do your homework first?

I think Bonds is a Hall of Famer regardless, but anyone who thinks he didn't use steroids/HGH meets one or more of the following criteria:

1) You're a blind Giants fan.
2) You either haven't read the facts or refuse to do so.
3) You have questionable eyesight (just look at his body and head in 1998 vs 1999).


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> Actually you're incorrect. Bonds HAS failed a drug test. He failed a drug test just LAST SEASON.



WHy is this never mentioned? Why does is keep being brought up. Bonds never failed a test.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 8, 2007)

Because the test was for amphetamines, and players are not publicly identified for a first positive test.

ESPN - Report: Bonds failed amphetamine test last season - MLB


----------



## Jason (Aug 8, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Because the test was for amphetamines, and players are not publicly identified for a first positive test.
> 
> ESPN - Report: Bonds failed amphetamine test last season - MLB



Ah.. I meant steroids Btw..


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 8, 2007)

BTW, he hit 757 today.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 9, 2007)

Jason said:


> And you know this how?? What makes you such a source? ALOT of guys take roids so in a way the playing field is a bit leveled. Cause guess what? A fair amount of those pitchers hit homers off of were juicing too..



I didn't say anything factual in that statement. I gave an opinion. I never claimed to be a source. No not everyone in the mlb is on roids. The testing proves that. What makes you such a source to say a good part of them are?


----------



## Jason (Aug 9, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> I didn't say anything factual in that statement. I gave an opinion. I never claimed to be a source. No not everyone in the mlb is on roids. The testing proves that. What makes you such a source to say a good part of them are?



Having seen pro players do it myself first hand and from being told from players who have seen it first hand exp..


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2007)

A-Rod will break it and then probably Albert Pujols will break that and the whole Bonds thing will completely disappear.


----------



## Groff (Aug 9, 2007)

Destruction Of National Pastime Given Two-Minute Standing Ovation | The Onion - America's Finest News Source

heh heh heh


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 9, 2007)

rg7420user said:


> A-Rod will break it and then probably Albert Pujols will break that and the whole Bonds thing will completely disappear.



Canseco has said he has something on A-Rod that he'll reveal in his upcoming book.


----------



## Jason (Aug 9, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Canseco has said he has something on A-Rod that he'll reveal in his upcoming book.



I heard about that..Should be interesting.


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 9, 2007)

Jason said:


> Having seen pro players do it myself first hand and from being told from players who have seen it first hand exp..



yeah ok...


----------



## Jason (Aug 9, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> yeah ok...



What's with the eye roll for? You saying im a liar??  yourself.. Ask anyone who knows me why I'm in Florida..

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/21988-headin-south.html


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Aug 9, 2007)

I thought you went to make passionate love to NLB


----------



## noodles (Aug 9, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> yeah ok...



You know, there are two ways to express disbelief. One is with a flippant remark, which you seem to be very good at. The second is with a politely worded statement, such as, "Wow, a first hand account of something that a player wouldn't want getting around is pretty impressive. How did you have that level of access and trust?" I strongly recommend you go with the latter and not the former in the future.


----------



## Jason (Aug 9, 2007)

noodles said:


> You know, there are two ways to express disbelief. One is with a flippant remark, which you seem to be very good at. The second is with a politely worded statement, such as, "Wow, a first hand account of something that a player wouldn't want getting around is pretty impressive. How did you have that level of access and trust?" I strongly recommend you go with the latter and not the former in the future.



Thanks Noodles  Alot of the younger guys posts on here remind me of a saying my dad says.. Hire teenagers while they still know everything


----------



## Leon (Aug 9, 2007)

Jason said:


> Thanks Noodles  Alot of the younger guys posts on here remind me of a saying my dad says.. Hire teenagers while they still know everything



LOL

damn kids! get off my lawn!

[action=Leon]shakes his fist in the air.[/action]


----------



## GH0STrider (Aug 9, 2007)

Jason said:


> What's with the eye roll for? You saying im a liar??  yourself.. Ask anyone who knows me why I'm in Florida..
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/21988-headin-south.html



I'm confused. Semi-pro?? Since when is that pro as in mlb level?


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jason said:


> Ask anyone who knows me why I'm in Florida..
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/21988-headin-south.html



Out of curiosity, are you at Playball?


----------



## Jason (Aug 10, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> Out of curiosity, are you at Playball?



Actually I am. How do you know of it?


----------



## Jason (Aug 10, 2007)

GH0STrider said:


> I'm confused. Semi-pro?? Since when is that pro as in mlb level?



ALOT of the guys that com thru the academy are either A) Going pro B) Are Pro whether it be rookie ball up to mlb C) were pro.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jason said:


> Actually I am. How do you know of it?



A friend was looking to attend, but he decided to go to one out in Cali.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Jason said:


> What's with the eye roll for? You saying im a liar??  yourself.. Ask anyone who knows me why I'm in Florida..
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/21988-headin-south.html



Because you wanted to be close to me


----------



## Jason (Aug 10, 2007)

garcia3441 said:


> A friend was looking to attend, but he decided to go to one out in Cali.



Ah, How does he like it?


----------



## Jason (Aug 10, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Because you wanted to be close to me



 Hey fucker what the business be? ya know what I'm talking about


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Dude, I still haven't seen my dad. I've been out and about doing shit and he's been working another job at night.


----------



## garcia3441 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jason said:


> Ah, How does he like it?



He didn't get any scholarship offers. He joined the National Guard and is playing college ball on the G.I. Bill.

He wanted to go to Playball, but the though of hurricaines scared him away.


----------



## nitelightboy (Aug 10, 2007)

Hurricanes are pussy storms. Actually, it's very rare that we get a big one in South FL. Usually they end up going up north a bit more. Although about every 10 years or so we'll get a nasty one.


----------



## Jason (Aug 10, 2007)

nitelightboy said:


> Dude, I still haven't seen my dad. I've been out and about doing shit and he's been working another job at night.



Ah..


----------



## telecaster90 (Aug 10, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> Exactly. Especially Roid Rangers like Bonds.
> Thats why i have musicians for Role Models. Like GG Allin and Glen Benton.


----------

